# PCOS!! Egg retrieval with follicles at 16mm?



## lilmeisha (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi all  

2 questions niggling away at me!

We are on our 2nd cycle. First one16 eggs retrieved, 7 fertilised. 1 early blast put back day 5 BFN. Nothing to freeze.

So I went for a day 8 scan and blood test today and I have 22 follicles on the right and 17 on the left. They were preparing me for the possibility of it maybe being FET instead of a fresh cycle.  My oestradiol levels were 12000 so they are bringing retrieval forward to friday. I started on buserelin 0.5ml and the reduced to 0.2ml when I started gonal f 225. My E2 level was around 500 on day 6 I think so they reduced gonal f to 150.

So I know they like follicles to usually be around 18mm but understand that they don't want  E2 to  rise further. I have to inject another 0.2ml of buserelin tonight and trigger at 10.30pm. 

My questions are: Will the eggs retrieved be too immature? Will they grow a little bit more on their own between now and retrieval without the stims??

I'm suprisingly calm about things, I kind of prepared myself for the worst.  Last time they had expected my levels to rise again but they actually dropped and I have since learnt that that can be an indication of poor quality eggs. 

Anyone have any words of wisdom or similar experiences?? 

X

Should add, I have 5 follicles at 16mm, 3 at 15, 8 at 14, 4 at 13, 2 at 12 , 8 at 11 and the rest at 10 or under.


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Lilmeisha - the trigger will give your follicles one final boost, they can also grow around 2mm per day I think, if I remember rightly.  Apologies if I am wrong.  So if your final scan they showed at 16mm, hopefully with the boost from the trigger, they will be 18mm possibly a little more for retrieval!

Easier said than done, but try not to worry, it's out of your hands now and wishing you the best of luck.

Let us know how you get on


----------



## lilmeisha (Jun 23, 2012)

Bless your heart for replying. Maybe that little boost will be enough   xxx

I will keep you updated xxx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi lilmeisha,

On my most recent cycle I had 1 at 17mm, 2 at 16mm, 3 at 15mm, 3 at 14mm and 3 more above 10mm on the scan the day before trigger and they retrieved 12 eggs at EC. 11 were mature enough for ICSI. They continue to grow and mature between trigger and EC.

Good luck with your EC.  

xx


----------



## Bearbones1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hiya,

I went for my day 8 scan today and have 48 follies so EC moved to friday also.  Did my trigger tonight at 9pm.  I was wondering if they would be m,ature enough just as you are.  I have 2 at 18 and a few at 15/16 - the rest are 13/12 or less.  

I really didnt want another abandoned cycle and even though I have been on a lower dose I have stimmulated more than at this stage last time.

Wish you lots of luck xxx


----------



## lilmeisha (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks Cay23, that's really helpful to know. Lots of luck of your journey xxx

Bearbones1, We're in a similar position! It's a bit frustrating isn't it? They said to me that the first cyxle is always something of an experiment and they learn a lot for the next round  but even though they reduced the stims, like you, I'm further along than I was at this stage last time. I've kind of resigned myself to the fact that it's never gonna be plain sailing for us. This time they are doing ICSI as they would have expected a higher fertilisation rate. I suppose more of my follicles are around the same size this time, last time I had a similar number but some of 18 and quite a few not so mature.    
I wish you all the very best for tomorrow. Lots of love to you xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey, i have pcos too, I triggered when my lead follicle was only 17mm, rest were 16mm & 15mm, 14mm & a few at 13mm, I ended up with 15 eggs, 14 were mature & 1 was not. 

Don't threat, they will grow heaps before collection x


----------



## lilmeisha (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks Ivfmamma 

It's all out of our hands now. I just have to go with it!
xxx


----------



## Bearbones1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks IVFmamma. 

Good luck tomorrow hunny, wll let you know how it goes for me too xx


----------



## lilmeisha (Jun 23, 2012)

Hope you got on okay today Bearbones1. We got 17 eggs and I'm so glad I had a GA as it was way more painful than last time. We have to call at 12pm tomorrow. I dread making that call. Lots of love to you and everyone else on the IVF rollercoaster   xxx


----------



## Bearbones1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Well done you xxxx

We got 12 eggs, 7 mature enough for ICSI. They are calling in the morning but don't know what time.  I feel a bit battered and was in agony when I woke up so got extra pain killers in my cannula 

Fingers crossed for success tomorrow xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Well done ladies, wishing your eggs heaps of luck tonight! 

x


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Good luck for the call ladies and well done  

Hope you are feeling ok! x


----------



## lilmeisha (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks Ivfmamma and Daisy-Chain xxx

Well done Bearbones1!! I really hope you are feeling better. xxx

Just called and 11 were suitable for ICSI and 7 have fertilised so they are going to try and take them to blastocyst. 
Next call is monday. I'm already being pessimistic! Must be more positive, some people don't get this far!

Hugs and love to you all  

Xxx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

lilmeisha that's great   You have a few days to recover and prepare your body for those embies going back now.  

How did your phone call go Bearbones1?  

We're all rooting for you both  xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

lilmeisha, good luck, I had 10 taken to blast & only 1 made it but I still got a bfp from that, sadly this time the bean wasn't a sticky one, but just to show 1 is all you need x


----------



## lilmeisha (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks Cay23. Hubby is playing nurse today (without the uniform!) xxx

Ivfmamma, you're right it does only take one. I think I was so positive during the first cycle that it knocked me, which I'm sure happens to everyone! We only had one early blast last time but it wasn't to be. I know you feel like your 'luck' might not hold for the second go but I think your body knows how to be pregnant now. Muscle memory! It will happen for you I know xxx

Sometimes I think what will be, will be and then I think well if I really thought that, we wouldn't be putting ourselves through IVF!! Positive thoughts. Positive thoughts. POSITIVE THOUGHTS!!!


xxx


----------



## Bearbones1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Great news Lilmiesha, fingers crossed for the next call.

We have 6 viable embies  . I am booked in for ET Monday unless they call me Monday am to advise taking to blast.  (That's the way they do it where I am)

Positive thoughts, we are almost there xxxx

Thanks for the support ladies xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

great news lilmeisha and bearbones1!


----------



## Maverick28 (Jun 13, 2010)

Great news ladies, good luck for tomorrow Xxx


----------



## lilmeisha (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you ladies x

Just called and we still have 7 embryos. Bit shocked as I had fully prepared myself for the worst. Transfer should be wednesday hopefully.

Bearbones1, fingers and toes are crossed for you. Thinking of you  

xxx


----------



## Bearbones1 (Jul 29, 2012)

We have 6 with 4 being grade 1, booked for weds morning now.  Gosh these next two days are going to be tough xxx

Good news Lilmiesha xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Well done girls x


----------



## lilmeisha (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks Ivfmamma xxx

That's great news Bearbones1! Our transfer will be in the afternoon. We only get to speak to a nurse when we call and so don't hear anything about grading until we speak to the embryologist on wednesday.

Just hoping all the snow doesn't affect travelling. I might leave now and camp outside!  

Lots of love.


----------

